
The Hawkeye Is the Adhesive, Eye-Tracking Phone the Internet Asked For - alexkavon
http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2017/01/05/508026494/the-hawkeye-is-the-adhesive-eye-tracking-phone-the-internet-asked-for?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=npr&utm_term=nprnews&utm_content=20170105
======
alexkavon
I can't imagine how this eye tracking feature would work for complex actions,
for example how much can your eye accomplish? Didn't Samsung do this a few
years ago?

